# Razer getting gamers into cryptomining



## neatfeatguy (Dec 12, 2018)

Razer is introducing their plan, Razer Softminer, as they team up with Gamma to allow your computer to mine for cryptocurrency when it is sitting idle.

Razer had just removed pretty much any way to earn their zSilver coins - you used to earn them just by gaming, as long as you had Razer Cortex running and you could also earn a small amount from logging into Cortex everyday. The earn while you game was pulled a while back and the free zSilver for logging into Coretx was axed at the end of November 2018. Razer has been saying they've bee looking for a way to allow people to earn zSilver since they pulled the play to earn feature and most likely this will be their new way to earn.

Shortly after the play to earn was removed, Razer launched their digital store and you can earn zSilver for every dollar you spend. Stack up enough zSilver and you can use it to purchase prizes that range from digital gift cards, discounts at the online Razer store, games to Razer products. Now, it seems that Razer is also including the ability to earn rewards which will most likely include zSilver - though I haven't been able to find any specifics on exactly what they mean by "rewards".

I tried to read up more on their Softminer, but even Razer doesn't have any kind of Terms for their software on their website yet. When I click on their link for the Softminer EULA, I'm directed to a 404 page:





So, anyone thinking about letting Razer softminer utilize their computer when it's sitting idle?

I think I'll avoid this like the plague. I don't need my computer mindlessly mining for crypto while I slowly build up some "rewards" that will probably only be redeemable on Razer websites.


----------



## verycharbroiled (Dec 14, 2018)

Awesom, another way to increase power consumtion on a pc, for very little benefits to the end user.

As with asus (?) Who wants to use GPUs, at much higher power levels, to do something similar. Guess all that noise of not covering rmas on mining cards was just a snap decision by some suit that has no clue as to how miners treat cards (generally undervolted and with excellant cooling compared to gamer rigs). Just greed and corporate incompitence at work, as usual.

Razor and asus are now off my list. I will mine under my own terms.


----------



## hat (Dec 14, 2018)

@verycharbroiled nobody is forcing you to mine in any kind of way. You can use ASUS cards and mine however you wish. You don't have to go through their program.

Anyway, mining... rewards points? seems like a giant scam. Razer gets cryptocurrency, you get rewards points redeemable in the form of a keychain or something. And only from Razer. :/ I'm surprised anyone bothers though given the currently abysmal state of crypto... maybe they're hoping to hold and it shoots up again?


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 14, 2018)

https://www.techpowerup.com/250588/...ypto-on-your-pc-in-return-for-loyalty-rewards

We covered this here, yesterday


----------



## verycharbroiled (Dec 14, 2018)

hat said:


> nobody is forcing you to mine in any kind of way. You can use ASUS cards and mine however you wish. You don't have to go through their program.



Sure crypto miners will opt out, or set up the asus cards manually. But noobs with no clue may have no idea of the power usage, and I'm sure default pools give a big edge to asus. But i may be wrong on that.

All most noobs will see is "free stuff" ignoring power cost.

@Wizard I have seen tons of this news in many threads, hard to keep up. Sorry


----------

